# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Productores de banano orgánico de Tumbes serán capacitados en nuevas tecnologías de cultivo

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Tumbes, nov. 16 (ANDINA).-* La Dirección Regional de Agricultura de Tumbes llevará a cabo este jueves y viernes la II Jornada Agronómica del Cultivo de Banano Orgánico, en la que se capacitará a los productores en nuevas tecnologías para la siembra de dicha fruta.  
Luis Bardales Pérez, titular de la institución, indicó que en el encuentro se abordará el manejo integral del cultivo, buenas prácticas agrícolas, comercio justo, certificación y sistemas integrados de calidad y reglamentación, entre otros temas. 
La cita, programada en la empacadora de la localidad de San Jacinto, espera congregar a productores, especialistas, profesionales, técnicos, estudiantes y público en general. El banano orgánico es exportado a Alemania, Francia, España, Estados Unidos, Japón y Corea. 
Para mañana se ha previsto una exposición de los derivados del banano orgánico a cargo del programa de generación de empleo fronterizo del Ministerio de la Producción. 
La Dirección Regional de Agricultura, a través de la Oficina de Promoción Agraria, impulsa este cultivo desde el año 2001 para el crecimiento de la producción, la productividad y elevar la rentabilidad y el Producto Bruto Interno del departamento.Temas similares: Artículo: Pequeños productores de palto mejorarán cultivo con nuevas tecnologías del INIA Artículo: Productores de alcachofa de Junín serán capacitados en uso de riego tecnificado Unos 10 mil escolares de Trujillo serán capacitados en educación ambiental y reciclaje Tumbes exportó más de ocho mil toneladas de banano orgánico en lo que va del año Estación experimental baños del inca liberó dos nuevas tecnologías

----------

